# Eutalloy Thermal Spray Welding



## Riotwarrior (Aug 12, 2016)

Bought the kit...yet to try it...need get piece of old cast iron ex manifold and attempt to build up some thickness for drilling and tapping for pyros.

Also might be reconditioning some turbo up pipe castings

Anyome done this? Whats yer take?


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

I was around the Eutectic spray metal process for many years before I retired, but not with my hands on the torch.  We used it to build up and repair damaged shafts mostly, and then ground or turned them back to size.  I do not know anything about building up cast iron manifolds with spray metal, never saw that being done.  The spray metal process, in my experience, built up metal in small increments, maybe 1/8" at the most on any given job we were doing.  If you are trying to add a boss to a manifold, to have more depth for threads, I think I would be looking at a different process.  But that is just me and my experiences, and there are a lot of things I simply do not know about.

Turbo pipe castings especially are a tough test for welding on cast iron.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 13, 2016)

You might try some nickel cast iron welding rod.  I've never tried to drill & tap it.  I would try this on a scrap manifold first.  Metal spray might work on  the turbo pipe casting just for some buildup.  Not sure how well it sticks to cast iron.  I would have a chat with my local welding supply, maybe they can offer some advice or point you in the right direction.

Keep us posted as to what you find out.


----------



## davidh (Aug 13, 2016)

i have a couple of Welco Spray kits that i have not tried.  i was told you can replace disappeared sheet metal that has rusted away with these systems.  if I'm not mistaken there was the need for a copper backing plate when doing it.  a local machine shop does it on shafts and cylinders but only as a way to build up and re-surface, such as hydraulic cylinders.  the process as I've read about it, requires machining grooves in the shaft to assist in locking the new material in place.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2016)

The nickel welding rods can create a problem drilling and tapping. Under just the right (wrong) circumstances it will leave a weld that is harder than a landlord's heart. 

I have used a Metco metalizing gun to build up all sorts of things. The end result is basically a powdered metal type product, similar to a sintered metal. And yes, you have to score, scarify, rough up...whatever you want to call it to give the spray somehing to adhere to. But that is a different process than you are describing. I have a Smith setup like yours, except much older. I've never tried it on CI, but I expect it should work. But like welding with nickel, I'd be wary of it being pretty hard. Definitely want to try it on a scrap piece first.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 13, 2016)

They did metal spray at the jet shop  I worked at.....the first time I saw them work I said wow...then the guy came out dripping wet of sweat.....yeaaa no thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2016)

It's not a fun summer job. It was in the first repair/job shop I worked in. I was the low man on the totem pole, so I did the grunt work like sandblasting (outside in the sun, in a full set of leathers w/hood, lots of the buildup with metalizing, cutting and welding slices of pipe into brake drums for forklifts by the dozens. Blew 3 holes at 120° and used brass rod to spot the pipe inside, then seal welded the edge with the nickel rod. We metalized hydraulic rams for big dump trucks. They took so long we built a holder for the gun that fit the tool post. No need to hold it while you are spraying up something several feet long. Most of it was shafts for electric motors and the end bells. We also sprayed up aluminum on headers and Harley jugs. Made them pretty and white. 

Once in a while, I would "slip" and spray across the shop at someone. It's just like a oxy-fuel cutting torch at full blast. It used around 100 psig air.


----------



## Riotwarrior (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks guys...got a sic deal...200 bucks complete kit...w media....so not big dollar investment.

Seeing as investment is low...I can afford to ahem...play.

If you are having a hard time drilling cast iron or stainless...take a masonary bit have it or sharpen yerself a good edge on the carbides and drill with that.

Well again thanks and sounds like it was worth the investment. Will post pics when playing with it.

My BBQ hits 700 F so I can pre and post heat parts too...

Al


----------

